# Z axiz igauge install on mill/drill



## calstar (May 27, 2014)

I took off the existing scale/shroud as well as the stop, as I can use the igauge numbers to mill/drill to desired depth(as others here have mentioned). Used 1.5" alu angle mounted with the same fasteners and mounting holes the plastic shroud used, then tapped the angle and mounted the alu sheet face to that, so no new holes needed in the mill/drill. Using the mag mounts on the gauges.  I attached part of a steel nailing plate onto the sheet alu so the lowest  gauge can also use the mag mount. I love the ease of use the igauges have added to this machine.

Brian

off with the old




on with the new







Already posted similar pics in an earlier thread but here's the x and y mounts, chip protection using alu angle and cut down drip edge. All material used is from the local scrap metal dealer so just pennies for it.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 13, 2014)

What brand/model is that mill, I have an Enco  that looks very similar to that and have not had much luck finding any info or manuals for it. This is the name plate on it.


----------



## nightowl499 (Jul 13, 2014)

how i did mine


----------

